# Ingenieurskunst 1-375



## Zorkal (1. September 2007)

Guide von _*Smoerv*_,_*Amarabha*_ und _*Keidor*_


----------



## Fräsh (1. Oktober 2007)

Die Mats bis 300 kommen mir sehr wenig vor oO wassap? Will bb verlernen und mats vorher farmen daher will ich auf nummer sicher gehn.


MfG


----------



## Fräsh (8. Oktober 2007)

Fräsh schrieb:


> Die Mats bis 300 kommen mir sehr wenig vor oO wassap? Will bb verlernen und mats vorher farmen daher will ich auf nummer sicher gehn.
> MfG



klappt wunderbar und hab sogar noch massig mats übrig...thx


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (22. Oktober 2007)

Für die Teufelseisenmuskete (von 320 - 335) benötigt man jetzt pro Muskete 2 Thoriumröhren.

Weiss ja net obs mal anders war, nun isses aber leider so.

Könnte vom TE ja vielleicht mal mit rein genommen werden in das Mats welches man benötigt.


----------



## Osric (26. Oktober 2007)

xXZaknafeinXx schrieb:


> Für die Teufelseisenmuskete (von 320 - 335) benötigt man jetzt pro Muskete 2 Thoriumröhren.
> 
> Weiss ja net obs mal anders war, nun isses aber leider so.
> 
> Könnte vom TE ja vielleicht mal mit rein genommen werden in das Mats welches man benötigt.



Wäre es in diesem Zusammenhang nicht günstiger, mit Thoriumröhren statt Thoriumapparaten zu skillen? Klar sind die Röhren zum skillen teurer, aber die Apparate kann man zur weiteren Skillung nicht verwenden.

Also

260 - 275 => Thoriumapparat
275 - 300 => Thoriumröhre (25 Punkte sollte man damit schaffen)


----------



## Sedraku (26. Oktober 2007)

was ist mit den "Elementare Zephyriumladung", die man ab respektvoll beim Konsoorzium bekommt. ich weis jetzt leider nicht wie lange die nen brauchbaren skillwert geben, aber auch so sind dinger unheim nütlich. Vor allem seitdem man die Dinger für das Flugmount braucht. glaube mit denen sollte man auch etwa 15 skillpunkte erreichen. 

Naja, ich habs den Bauplan leider nicht gehabt. habs trotzdem auf nen ingiskill von 375 gebracht und kann das Zielfernrohr von Athum^^


----------



## Thomeek (27. Oktober 2007)

laut dem guide im wow forum brauche ich für die variante mit den Koriumzielfernroren gesamt 30 Dämmerstein.... 

Woher bekomme ich die? weil im AH sind die ziemelich teuer, 1 Dämmerstein 30g das heißt 900g gesamt


----------



## Osric (29. Oktober 2007)

Thomeek schrieb:


> laut dem guide im wow forum brauche ich für die variante mit den Koriumzielfernroren gesamt 30 Dämmerstein....
> 
> Woher bekomme ich die? weil im AH sind die ziemelich teuer, 1 Dämmerstein 30g das heißt 900g gesamt



Bei einem Juwelenschleifer deines Vertrauens ...

Naja - verkaufste das Fernrohr im AH halt für 75g ... haste immer noch Gewinn gemacht.

Gruß
Osric


----------



## D4mn 1t (10. November 2007)

> 300 - 310
> Du wirst 40x Teufelseisengehäuse brauchen, 60 x Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen und 45 x Elementarsprengpulver, also erstelle diese Sachen zuerst um auf Skill 310+ zu kommen.



sind die MAts dafür schon oben in der liste eingerechnet ?


----------



## Osric (12. November 2007)

D4mn schrieb:


> sind die MAts dafür schon oben in der liste eingerechnet ?



Denke schon, aber für einen Teufelseisenbarren braucht man 2 Teufelseisenerz ... bin auch grad wie blöde am farmen.


----------



## Dagon1 (15. November 2007)

Ein kleiner Tip.

Anstelle des Khoriumzielfernrohres würde ich die letzten Punkte mit dem kleinen Flugmount skillen.
Man kommt deutlich günstiger Weg und das Teufelseisenerz farmt sich leichter....

Mit garstigem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## WolfyWolf (16. November 2007)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tip.
> 
> Anstelle des Khoriumzielfernrohres würde ich die letzten Punkte mit dem kleinen Flugmount skillen.
> Man kommt deutlich günstiger Weg und das Teufelseisenerz farmt sich leichter....
> ...




Der neue Repbot braucht 360, mit dem kann man auch die letzten punkte skillen, braucht "nur" ein urfeuer und khorium, aber jeweils geringe menge!


----------



## Grimmrog (16. November 2007)

?????????

wieso braucht ihr dnen den muntplan, bzw das Khoriumzielfernrohr um auf den Skill 375 z kommen, ich hab auch 375 und habe keines der beiden gebaut, leider weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau, welche mats ich gebaut habe um es her zu stellen, aber ich glaube ich habe teufelseisenmuketen gebaut, außerdem ists am besten man baut immer erst grundmaterialien zum skillen wo sind den adamantitrahmen in der liste, die stehen gar nicht dort, was absoluter müll ist, dnen die brauch ich später sowieso fü  die trinkets, also skill ich doch lieber mit sachen, die ich dann auch selbst gebrauchen kann, anstatt affig viele brllen herzustellen und dann quasi wertlos im vergleich zu den mats sind.



300 - 310
Du wirst 40x Teufelseisengehäuse brauchen, 60 x Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen und 45 x Elementarsprengpulver, also erstelle diese Sachen zuerst um auf Skill 310+ zu kommen.


ich komme mit den sachen locker auf weit mehr als 310 skill, also nehmt die liste nicht zu ernst, schut lieber vorweg, welche bauteile ihr für eure trinkes braucht, und baut  diese in erster linie zuerst, solange diese skill geben, und auch ruhig mehr als ihr braucht, mann baut immer wieder verbrauchbare sachen, die ebenfalls eure bauteile benötigen.


----------



## Dagon1 (23. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> ?????????
> 
> wieso braucht ihr dnen den muntplan, bzw das Khoriumzielfernrohr um auf den Skill 375 z kommen, ich hab auch 375 und habe keines der beiden gebaut, leider weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau, welche mats ich gebaut habe um es her zu stellen, aber ich glaube ich habe teufelseisenmuketen gebaut, außerdem ists am besten man baut immer erst grundmaterialien zum skillen wo sind den adamantitrahmen in der liste, die stehen gar nicht dort, was absoluter müll ist, dnen die brauch ich später sowieso fü  die trinkets, also skill ich doch lieber mit sachen, die ich dann auch selbst gebrauchen kann, anstatt affig viele brllen herzustellen und dann quasi wertlos im vergleich zu den mats sind.
> 300 - 310
> ...



Kann es sein das du Gnom bist???


----------



## Grimmrog (23. November 2007)

Nein, kann es nicht, Grimmrog isn Zwergenhunter^^

es geht schon mit dem gewehr, dauert aber schon, da es nur noch Grün ist in den letzten Punkten.
aber für alle die anfangen den ingi neu zu spielen, skillt mit thoriumröhren, da habt ihr dnn später genug für die gewehre da.


----------



## lmiyc (27. November 2007)

Danke dafür is super, nur hab das rezept für 360+ nich gekriegt und nach 4 tagen farmen aufgegeben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wurde mir zu doof, na ja die brille kann ich ja schon ab 350 machen =)
LG


----------



## Moriath (27. November 2007)

xXZaknafeinXx schrieb:


> Für die Teufelseisenmuskete (von 320 - 335) benötigt man jetzt pro Muskete 2 Thoriumröhren.
> 
> Weiss ja net obs mal anders war, nun isses aber leider so.
> 
> Könnte vom TE ja vielleicht mal mit rein genommen werden in das Mats welches man benötigt.



Wurde rausgepatcht. Jetzt noch 6 "Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen" 3"Teufelseisengehäuse" und 1"Schwerer Holzgriff"


----------



## D4mn 1t (28. November 2007)

Teufelseisenkästen sind billiger als Musketen

kosten nur 10 Teufelseisenbarren anstatt 13 für die Muskete


----------



## Grimmrog (28. November 2007)

hmm, ok wenns rausgepatcth würde, isses ja ok^^

naja ok die kästen sind schon "billiger" aber kannste mit denen nix anfangen, die musketen kannste entweder im ah erkaufen, beim enchanter, oder entzaubern lassen, und die ganzen Werkzeugkästen kannste nur so verkaufen, weil die echt keine sau im ah kauft, da man sich die als ingi nun mal selbst baut, leider.


----------



## e-on.06 (8. Dezember 2007)

also ich möcht mich schon ma bedanken für die zusammenfassung. 

allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich für den skill 300 bis 320 nur etwa 5 stack teufelseisen hatte und daraus die barren gemacht habe un dann davon ein paar bolzen und den anderen kram den man für dei teufelseisenbombe braucht. also ich denke man kommt mit weitaus weniger zurecht als das was oben angegeben ist.

für den restskill werde ich sicher auch nur die hälfte brauchen an mats.

also viel erfolge leute


----------



## WolfyWolf (10. Dezember 2007)

die Punkte 365-375 kann man eigentlich gut mit den neuen Repbots machen, weil die doch evtl gefragtz sind auch bei Raidgilden, einfach mal im handelschannel anbieten


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. März 2008)

Von 300 stimmt da erstmal was nicht! Man macht mit den Mats z.B. Teufelseisenbolzen undso 20 nicht 10 Punkte. auf 320 schafft man es nicht mit den Mats mit der Muskete auf 335 zu kommen auch nicht mit den Mats der nicht gebauten Bomben von 310-320.....das ist ziemlich doof...


----------



## Grimmrog (18. März 2008)

Also auf jedenfall mit den Musketen zum schluß Skillen, klar könnt ihr auch mit den Kästen usw SKillen, aber das kostet letztendlich mehr, weil die Kästen schwer verkäuflich sind, und gerade die Adamantitgewehre lassen gute mats droppen beim entzaubern (hab 9 stück entzaubern lassen, und kam 1x1 und ansonsten 2 große Planaressenzen Raus) So hat man gleich gute mats um sich verzaubern zu lassen, oder im AH noch bissle Kohle zu machen.
Es besteht sogar ne chance auf großen Prismasplitter, nur rausgekommen ist bei mir leider keiner -.-


----------



## Melothil (21. März 2008)

aloa.

bräuchte man 'n bestimmtes lvl um ingi 300+ lernen zu können ? wenn ja welches etwa ?

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Melo


----------



## Kingchen (25. März 2008)

Danke, alles sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
and
/sticky


----------



## oliilo (31. März 2008)

ich hätt mal ne frage ab 150 muss man sich umskillen Gnom oder Goblin bin jetzt aber schon 200 und hab kp wie ich das machen soll ^^ (würde gern Goblin falls das was ändert) und gibt es da vieleicht ne lvl beschränkung?


Ach und noch eine frage kan mal irgentwo kuken wo was dropt weil ich hätte gerne viel rezepte die aber leider nicht im ah sind und da würde ich gerne wissen wo es die den gibt auch wen die droprate winzig ist


----------



## Grimmrog (3. April 2008)

dann schau links im menü bei buffed.de einfahc mal unter den Berufen bei Ingeneurskunst.

du musst nicht umskillen, du musst dich erstmal entscheiden, man brauch dazu glaub ich 200 Ingeneurskunst. und lvl 30 oder 35, habs schon wieder vergessen.

Dein ingilehrer in If und bei horde glaub ich Unterstadt, gibt dir dann ne quest dazu, wo du mit beiden mögliche ausrichtungslehrern reden sollst


----------



## oliilo (3. April 2008)

allso bei buffed stand nichts oder bessergesagt was falsches  aber wie es der zufall so wil hab ich den qestgeber gefunden und zwar in ratsched (goblin und gnom)


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2008)

So werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein optisches Update reineditieren,da es sogar mir selbst zu unübersichtlich ist 
Könnte aber durchaus noch mehrere Tage dauern da ich im Moment keine Lust habe alles neu zu ordnen.


----------



## Don vom See (24. Mai 2008)

Diese Guides sind irgendwie auch ne üble Krankheit weil sich alle doof dran halten.

So sind z.B. schwere Steine kaum mehr zu bekommen weil Ingis und JC laut einschlägiger Guides ne Menge davon brauchen.

Is ja schön und gut mit den Guides - nettes Workpiece - alles geht viel schneller und die Autoren kriegen großes Lob und Respekt .... aber das hat doch iwie auch seine Schattenseiten und ..... Guides suggerieren das Spiel is wie das richtige Leben: Effizienz is alles ... soll das wirklich so sein?


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Naja der Guide dient ja auch eher dazu, den X--ten Twink, den man mit Ingeneurskunst austattet möglichst schnell hochzuleveln, nen Anfangsspieler wird das kaum amchen, da er A nicht die Kohle hat, udn B meist auhc nicht immer an alle Rezepte kommt, von daher sind die Guides schon Ok.


----------



## Männchen (7. Juni 2008)

Mir fehlt in der Aufstellung der Adamantitrahmen. Mit dem habe ich persönlich länger geskillt ab Skill 325. Lässt sich sehr gut verkaufen, da Questgegenstand.

Ab 335 sind auch die Pfeil-/Patronenautomaten empfehlenswert.


----------



## Tsorro (17. August 2008)

Bin jetzt Skill 362 und wollte fragen ab wann dieses Adamantitgewehr grün wird (jetz noch gelb), weil die Mats ja eigentlich sehr billig sind.

Ich bin noch nicht 70, deshalb kann ich das Rezept für den Reperaturbot nicht farmen, wie kann ich also sonst noch auf 375 ganz schnell und leicht kommen?


----------



## Tsorro (18. August 2008)

hilfe^^


----------

